# Welche cpu ist besser?



## Manunaut (18. März 2018)

Hi, ich wollte einmal fragen welche CPU besser ist:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B079D3DBNM...bdda-cb9f4df8f107&ie=UTF8&qid=1521398450&sr=1

oder

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B079D3DBNM...bdda-cb9f4df8f107&ie=UTF8&qid=1521398450&sr=1

Gibt es da einen großen unterschied? oder schenkt sich da nicht viel?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## svd (18. März 2018)

Ich würde sagen, die sind ziemlich gleich. 

Da ist wohl ein Link nicht kopiert worden.


----------



## Manunaut (18. März 2018)

Tschuldigung, hier: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XNRQHG4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21


----------



## svd (18. März 2018)

Also, der "bessere" Prozessor ist auf jeden Fall der "Ryzen 5 1600", er ist ein Sechskerner, der durch AMDs Pendant zu Hyper-Threading, 12 Threads parallel abarbeiten kann.

Der "Ryzen 3 2200G" ist nur ein reiner Vierkerner, hat, verglichen mit der Leistung früherer integrierter Grafikchips, jedoch eine durchaus brauchbare GPU neben dem Prozessor sitzen.

Je nach Einsatzgebiet hat der "Ryzen 3" aber seine Daseinsberechtigung. Falls etwa nur ein kleiner Officerechner, mit gelegentlichem Spielen auf niedrigeren Details, gesucht wird, ist er ein interessanter Kandidat.
Für einen richtigen Spiele- oder Arbeitsrechner, der sowieso mit einer dedizierte Grafikkarte betrieben werden soll, ist der Ryzen-5 vorzuziehen.

Falls ein neuer Rechner ansteht, würde ich aber noch den Release der neueren Ryzen-Prozessoren abwarten, der für April erwartet wird.
Vielleicht bekommst du da einen flotteren Prozessor zum gleichen Preis, oder einen niedrigeren Preis für die älteren Modelle.


----------



## Manunaut (18. März 2018)

Ich wollte den PC als Gaming pc nutzen, aber natürlich rüste ich eine Graka nach. ist die grafikkarte zum Gaming tauglich? oder einfach auf den neuen Prozessor warten und dann halt gleich ne graka reinbauen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2018)

Der Grafikchip im Ryzen 2200G oder 2400G reicht nur für ältere Games, oder Games, die im niedrigen Modus nicht viel verlangen. Wenn Du Dir am Anfang keine Grafikkarte leisten kannst, musst du halt einen 2200G oder 2400G nehmen, wobei der 2400G die deutlich bessere Wahl wäre für eine langlebige CPU: der hat 4 Kerne, aber 8 Threads, also quasi 8 "virtuelle" Kerne. Der 2200G hat 4 Kerne, aber auch nur 4 Threads. Der 2400G kostet auch nur 150€ https://www.amazon.de/AMD-RyzenTM-RadeonTM-VegaTM-Grafikkarte/dp/B079D8FD28 

Um die Spieleleistung klarzumachen: https://www.computerbase.de/2018-02/ryzen-3-2200g-5-2400g-test-amd-raven-ridge/2/#diagramm-assassins-creed-origins-1920-1080-niedrigste-details-50-prozent-aufloesung  => Assassin's Ceed Origins läuft auf HALBER Full-HD Auflösung und niedrigen Details mit 40 Bildern pro Sekunde (FPS), Overwatch bei 75% Full-HD und niedrige Details mit 87 FPS

Es gehen also auch neuere Games, aber nur bei niedrigen Details und ggf. runtergeschraubter Auflösung. Besser wäre natürlich eine richtige Grafikkarte, da geht es derzeit ab ca 180-190€ los mit einer GTX 1050 Ti, dann kommt mit großem Abstand erst weit über 300€ die GTX 1060, die aber auch deutlich stärker wäre. Leider sind Grafikkarten seit ein paar Monaten im Preis stark gestiegen... 


Hast du denn ein passendes Board rausgesucht? RAM? Nen Kühler?


----------



## Manunaut (19. März 2018)

Hier hast du nochmal alles, könntest du schauen ob alles so passt oder ob noch was verändert werden müsste, graka kaufe ich einmal nach. 
Mainboard: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06Y47ZND5/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ABQJGLE2G5CGH&psc=1
Netzteil: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B015T3GZHO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
Ram: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UFBZOLO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
Bei der Festplatte bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich das regle :o
Soweit ich weiß wird ein Lüfter mitgeliefert in der boxed Version 
Danke für deine erneute Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Hier hast du nochmal alles, könntest du schauen ob alles so passt oder ob noch was verändert werden müsste, graka kaufe ich einmal nach.
> Mainboard: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06Y47ZND5/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ABQJGLE2G5CGH&psc=1
> Netzteil: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B015T3GZHO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
> Ram: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00UFBZOLO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
> ...



Das Mainboard passt - es könnte allerdings sein, weil die Ryzen 2000er noch sehr neu sind, dass das Board noch ein BIOS-Update braucht. Wenn das Board nicht schon länger im Lager rumlag, müsste es aber aktuell genug sein. Im "schlimmsten" Fall startet das Board nicht, wenn das BIOS nicht neu genug ist, und du musst bei AMD eine CPU anfordern, mit der du das Update machen kannst. AMD macht das derzeit wohl kostenlos.

Das Netzteil würde ich eher nicht nehmen. Lieber das hier: https://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN258-Netzteil-System-Power/dp/B018WJUSHU oder auch das https://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN241-System-Netzteil-schwarz/dp/B018ILWI52

RAM: vlt lieber 1x8GB und dann, wenn RAM mal was günstiger wird, noch einen dazu. Ansonsten passt der. Der passende mit 1x8GB wäre der hier: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00UFBZOVE  kostet sogar etwas weniger.


Wegen des Kühlers: da ist einer dabei, aber mit einem für 25-35€ wäre es halt leiser, und falls du mit der CPU spielst, wird die halt stark beansprucht - es KÖNNTE also vlt. etwas nervig laut werden, falls dich so was stört.


----------



## Manunaut (20. März 2018)

Vielen Dank! Wie laut wäre der Lüfter in etwa? (falls du das weißt!) Ich hab n Headset auf und rede ggf. mit leuten + ingame sound. Solange das nicht lauter ist als des, ist alles gut.


----------



## Manunaut (20. März 2018)

Also einfach irgendwann mal, wenn ram günstiger ist, den gleich dazu kaufen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Also einfach irgendwann mal, wenn ram günstiger ist, den gleich dazu kaufen, oder?


 Du meinst den zweiten 8GB-Riegel? Ja, irgendwann mal nachrüsten. Das muss auch nicht zwingend das gleiche Modell sein. Die Werte sollten nur möglichst identisch sein.

Und wegen des Lüfters: mit Headset sollte es an sich dann okay sein, und falls nicht, kannst du ja immer noch einen Kühler nachbestellen.


----------



## Manunaut (21. März 2018)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2018)

Wenn es nicht viel teurer ist, kannst du auch schnelleren RAM nehmen, aber drauf achten, dass es Dual Rank ist (nicht mir Dual Channel verwechseln)


----------



## Manunaut (21. März 2018)

Wie kann ich denn BIOS Updaten? Ich verstehe nicht genau was das ist, ich hab mir zwar schon was angeschaut, verstehe aber nicht zuwas das gut sein soll. Wie du merkst bin ich noch ein Amateur und möchte einfach etwas dazu lernen


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2018)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn BIOS Updaten? Ich verstehe nicht genau was das ist, ich hab mir zwar schon was angeschaut, verstehe aber nicht zuwas das gut sein soll. Wie du merkst bin ich noch ein Amateur und möchte einfach etwas dazu lernen



Das BIOS ist quasi ein Betriebssystem fürs Mainboard, das unabhängig von Windows oder so immer aktiv ist und die grundlegenden Dinge des PCs steuert, zB auch einstellt, mit welchem Takt der RAM läuft usw. - ein Update braucht man idR nur dann, wenn es Probleme gibt, die damit zu tun haben könnten. Das Update geht heutzutage in der Regel so, dass du das BIOS genau wie Treiber runterlädst, es dann auf einen (am besten leeren) USB-Stick kopierst (bzw. falls es eine Zip-Datei ist, dann kopierst du den Inhalte der Zip auf den Stick) und den PC neustartest. Dann gehst du ins BIOS oder ins "Flash"-Menü (beides steht im Handbuch des Mainboards beschrieben), wo dann das Update über ein Menü gemacht wird. Du kannst dann das Menü auf dem Stick nach dem BIOS suchen lassen, und dann wird es installiert. 

Allerdings kann es je nach Board-Hersteller leicht anders ablaufen, es ist aber heutzutage recht einfach. Du musst aber unbedingt alle Anweisungen genau befolgen, den PC nicht ausschalten, falls er abgestürzt zu sein SCHEINT usw., denn ein unterbrochenes Update kann dazu führen, dass der PC nicht mehr geht. Aber warte sowieso mal ab, vlt hat das Board ja eh schon das passende und neueste BIOS. BIOS-Updates gibt es an sich nur ganz selten mal, vor allem eher dann, wenn das Board noch neu ist.


----------



## Manunaut (23. März 2018)

Danke, jetzt versteh ich das  auch mal


----------

